# Best handling scorpion



## satxscorps (Dec 8, 2016)

I've always had an interest in scorps and Ts, I have a 2 Ts, 11 striped bark scorpions and 3 emperor scorpionlings. I wanted to buy some more emperors but I don't feel like spending a lot on them so I'm trying to choose between a red claw emperor or an Asian Forrest (not to good with scientific names) I'm probably going to buy them in bulk (6 or more) so I could get a good deal on them but I'm not sure which is less aggressive or less likely to sting. Anybody have any ideas? Or a better species? Or a good website to buy them from, I convinced my wife to get me them for my birthday some how haha 
Thanks!


----------



## Quixtar (Dec 8, 2016)

Hadogenes sp. (flat rocks) are probably the safest scorps to handle. Pandinus (emperors) and Heterometrus (Asian forest) species aren't too bad either. This all depends on the individual. None of them will put your in the hospital or kill you, but they'd probably give you a good pinch.


----------



## Najakeeper (Dec 8, 2016)

I am not much for handling but I recently handled my immature female _Heterometrus swammerdami , _she didn't mind it much. But it is unnecessary stress on the animal in my humble opinion and should not be done regularly._ 





_


----------



## satxscorps (Dec 8, 2016)

Quixtar said:


> Hadogenes sp. (flat rocks) are probably the safest scorps to handle. Pandinus (emperors) and Heterometrus (Asian forest) species aren't too bad either. This all depends on the individual. None of them will put your in the hospital or kill you, but they'd probably give you a good pinch.


Would you recommend the Asian Forest over a Red claw?


----------



## Quixtar (Dec 8, 2016)

satxscorps said:


> Would you recommend the Asian Forest over a Red claw?


The red claw is one species of scorpion. The Asian forest is a name used for several species. None of them are dangerous, so it depends on the individual.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galapoheros (Dec 8, 2016)

red claw, Asian forest, flatrocks, they tend to not sting but ime, they are all kind of "pinchy" but it depends on the individual scorpion, still a little unpredictable though.  Imperator and like najakeeper mentioned, swammerdami, they handle handling better but yeah they can be kind of expensive if you find them.  Swammerdami can go a little nuts now and then, esp. if they are warmed up a little.  Maybe red claw(usually refers to P. cavimanus) might not pinch as much but it's a hard call for me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Red Eunice (Dec 9, 2016)

Galapoheros said:


> Maybe red claw(usually refers to P. cavimanus) might not pinch as much but it's a hard call for me.


 P. viatoris are also a "red claw". 
 I've both cavimanus and viatoris, both species are as feisty as H. longimanus, but less willing to back down. Pandinus, IME, don't care for being disturbed much at all. Doubtful they'll sting, but more than likely will give a good pinch or two.
 I have handled the H. paucidens and H. spinifer a couple of times without consequences though. They seem to be the more docile species I keep.
 More of a "no handling" keeper myself, but sometimes the "urge" is too great to ignore.


----------



## darkness975 (Dec 10, 2016)

satxscorps said:


> Anybody have any ideas?


Buy a plastic scorpion and handle that. 

No scorpion is "aggressive" but some species are more defensive than others overall though even that is no guarantee.  You could have a species known for being calmer but end up with a really nervous individual that goes against the (arguably ridiculous) mold set forth for that species.  

Both of the species you listed are good choices although I would be hesitant to house _Pandinus cavimanus _communally.  If you are going for communal living, and want overall larger specimens, go with one of the larger _Heterometrus _species.  If it does not matter, maybe get some of each as both are unique in their own ways.


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Dec 12, 2016)

I personally feel Uroctonus mordax despite small size makes the best handling species, super docile and pretty cool little guys. On the other hand my P. dictator is very defensive so despite being a close relative to P. imperator I can't recommend them.


----------

